# Is this molting or is she sick???



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

My chicken, Big Momma, started losing feathers back in July and quit laying. I thought she was molting. She just looks so terrible, it is tarting to worry me she might be sick and not molting.
Here is a picture from yesterday


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is another pic a little closer up of the feathers


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a pic from before she started looking terrible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone or something is doing that to her. The first place to look is the roo. Time to pull him out and put him where he can't get to her. See if she doesn't grow new feathers pretty quickly.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Could my bantam rooster be doing it to her? She runs very quickly away from him. She actually runs to my LF rooster for protection. I just did not think he could hurt any of the big chickens since he is so small. I will start by seperating the roosters and letting her regrow those feathers. The bantam rooster is on my cull list already because of his behavior towards all the girls so he will not be reintroduced to the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously I can't say which one is doing the damage since I'm not there. If the bantam is constantly after her he could very well be the culprit.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Today Big Momma is walking tight circles and keeps turning her head backwards. I am very worried there is more going on here. I am treating the coop and chickens for lice because I found some strange stuff at the bottom of the chickens feathers and I did some research and it appears to be lice eggs. Yuck!!! 
Any ideas what can cause her to act so strangely?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still thinking but the first thing I'd do is check her ears. If you have to use a magnifying glass do it. You're looking for redness, swelling or drainage or movement from bugs.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Ears look good. No swelling, redness, or drainage. She has started squaking while spinning circles. I did see her eat a little but it appears her balance is off so it is hard for her to do anything. I have moved her into my bathroom because she is freaking out if any of the others come any where near her. The lice has been treated. Sorry for the delayed response, I was out there treating everyone and the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No biggie. You needed time to check her over. Have you done a whole body check? She isn't behaving like I would expect if it was a vitamin deficiency or a head injury. From your description it sounds like something is getting her. Like a biting bug, etc.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Other then her feathers looking awful, I so not see anything. I found the lice eggs on some of the others birds. She does not want to stand anymore. I am worried she is going down fast. She is no longer squaking now that I brought her in. I also read about wry neck but her neck does not appear broken just sort of curved, like she is holding it funny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See the curled toes? That looks neurological. Have you got any liquid baby vitamins without iron? Start giving her a couple of drops a day. If you get the chance B1 (thiamine) would be preferable. She can tolerate a high dose of that but not with all the other vitamins included. 

I have concerns here that there might not be anything to be done except support her. Do you have a cage or similar to put her where she can be out with the humans?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

She has gotten back up and started squaking and running circles again. It almost appears as if she is being attacked when she starts circling.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry we must have posted at the same time. I have fortified vitamin b complex injection for my goats and selenium vitamin e gel for goats. I do not have baby vitamins. I can make an indoor enclosure for her.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I can make a run to the store if these are not good to use. I have a large goat medicine cabinet and have much more knowledge and experience with goats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can give her the B complex. Make it a sub q injection. I'm not sure how much the dosage should be but I feel comfortable starting with .20. 

I don't if you should try the goat E/selenium. I don't know what the concentration is, especially for the selenium. Too much selenium is highly toxic. I think the dose for a chicken for selenium is like 200 ppm. If you have human E with selenium you can dose her with one of those, that one I know is safe.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank you so much for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you understand, this is all a shot in the dark. If done carefully it shouldn't make her worse and it just might help. If you can get her back on her feet the next thing is to figure out why this happened.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, I do understand. I am expecting the worse and hoping for the best since that is just the way I am. I do feel like I should give her a fighting chance but if she appears to start suffering I do not want that either. I am just so new to chickens I am not knowledgable enough yet to really know enough to make a good opinion on treatment or if she is suffering.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think she's physically in pain. Obviously she has no life is she remains that way but you can rest knowing that she is not hurting. 

Much of what we can do for these guys is done with people. We can look for the same signs and symptoms with the birds as we can humans. That's why I mentioned the curled toes. In humans drawn up arms, curled fingers is very often a sign of a neuro problem. And that's why you'll see me requesting a pic of a downed bird. 

If you go out pick up some unflavored Peidalyte. Put that in her water source. An electrolyte imbalance caused by stress or heat stress can also cause neuro issues. Or if you have some for the goats, add some to water with either a bit of sugar or unsweetened Kool Aid or a little Jello. You're trying to mask the flavor of the electrolytes. 

As you can see, I'm still thinking. The one thing that keeps floating through my head is the possibility of a tumor. It is not unheard of for them to have tumors as they get older.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds good I will offer electrolytes with sugar. I am having a hard time getting her to drink. I got her to eat but she will not take the water. I moistened her food but I do not believe that will be enough water. If she does not improve then I will not make her live like this. I would not want to live that way so I do not expect her to. Thank you again for your input


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Give her a bit of time. It took time to get like this and it might take a few days to see improvement. 

Mix the electrolytes in her feed if she likes to eat it wet.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Well poor Big Momma is not eating for me. She appears to have slightly worsened and now is acting like an animal coming out of surgery. I do not know how else to explain it. Her head and eyes are moving back and forth uncontrollably. I drenched her with water and electrolytes and gave her b complex and selineum and vitamin e gel but I am concerned about the not eating. How long can chickens go without eating? I am not keeping water in with her because she just knocks it over. I have been dipping her beak into the water to try to get her to drink but she won't. I am doing the same thing with her food but nothing. I am giving all this information for two reasons, one is maybe this new symptom can give a clue to what is causing this and two is if this new symptom indicates it is time to let her go or continue with the vitamins and give her more time. I know it is just an opinion about when it is time but again my judgement may not be the best due to my lack of knowledge.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your instincts are already telling you this is not a good spot for her to be in. I can see it just by what you've said. Our biggest obstacle in making decisions is our emotions, we want to try just one more thing and not give up too soon. I'm doing it right now with a little roo that has injured a leg, one more day. This morning I've made the decision that he will have to go to the vet to be put down.

Your descriptions are very good. From what you're saying this is sounding more and more like something is going on in her brain. Remember when I said that the circle thing was odd? That it didn't fit? 

What you choose to do now has to be your decision. You're the one that is there and can see how she's doing. Do I think there is anything more you can do? No, I don't. That does not mean I know all there is to know because I don't. 

I'm sorry this does not seem to be turning in a better direction. Unfortunately its one of those things we have to face when we have critters to care for.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you Robin for your insight. I am sorry about your little roo. I will have to now make a decision if I am capable of culling her or if I need to call the vet. This is for sure the not so fun part of owning critters.


----------



## PlayfultwinMom (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm sorry to interrupt, but I'm new here and worried about my RIR after an attack. I just started a new thread, if there is anyone with experience they are willing to share, I'd be truly greatful. Thank you and I wish you the best with your baby too.


----------

